

Ask HN: Is there an rss feed for “Ask HN”? - rayalez


======
edoceo
The RSS put out is only for the front page

This site is making Atom based feeds available for HN
[http://hnmob.com](http://hnmob.com)

Disclaimer: I made it.

------
gregr401
Try: [https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

